# Milton



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

nice fish can be had this year but typical right place right time. 14’ seems most productive. Good ice and not a bad walk. Have fun, be safe!l


----------



## marshall07 (Sep 24, 2014)

John Boat said:


> nice fish can be had this year but typical right place right time. 14’ seems most productive. Good ice and not a bad walk. Have fun, be safe!l


uncle john .... is that you . ill take your advice


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

marshall07 said:


> uncle john .... is that you . ill take your advice


Yes, it’s me


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

is this John Guy Marks Friend


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Walleye Hunter66 said:


> is this John Guy Marks Friend[/QUOTE
> If you are referring to Mark in the faded Red n white Tri-hull, he is my surrogate son. Only 1 kpr 19 tonight some shorts and the usual dropped ‘nice ones’.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

5 guys out yesterday Only 2 Eyes out of our group 1 Keeper 21inch


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

15 Shantys on Milton in the channel where did they all come from


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Walleye Hunter66 said:


> 15 Shantys on Milton in the channel where did they all come from


Prob from here when this thread was started


----------

